# Lowryder F1 Hanging leaves (HELP)



## k420 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey, was wondering, all my 4 lowryder f1s are hanging. this started since i built a grow case 40x40cm.

watered them by a lot till top soil was almost a pool lol so maybe overwatered(?), didnt have ventilation in it at the time, now have 2 fans in it. what to do?

right now im thinking of just not watering for a day to see if they raise again, 

View attachment IMG_20160406_193334855.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 6, 2016)

lol they call them drooping leaves, and yes it is the obvious sign of overwatering. That poor plant seems stretched, try and give it more light, get it closer to its light source


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2016)

That is a lot of stretch.


----------



## k420 (Apr 6, 2016)

okay, yes the stretch is because i just finished the case 2 days ago. they spent 2 weeks in cloudy weather in front of the window but after putting them in my case they grew like 6 leaves in 2 days lol. will jsut leave em alone for now no water and im sure theyll come back. the fans should help the stems gain some size too


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2016)

Just having fans in a space does not insure correct ventilation.  You need a fan that is exhausting the air out of your space and a passive inlet for fresh air to come in.  While you do need an oscillating fan of some kind to move the air around and help strengthen the stems, your exhaust fan is the important one.

It is essential that you give autos as good an environment as you can as they only live a set number of weeks.  One of the first things I tell new growers is that it is important to have their grow space up and running before they germinate a single seed.  This is doubly important with autos.  Unfortunately, your yield is most likely going to suffer as the plants spend 2 weeks of their lives underlit.  So, let's make sure they spend the rest of their lives happy and content!  Tell us more about your little space and your plants.  How tall is it?  What kind and sizes of lights do you have in there?  How is your ventilation set up?  What are you planted in?  Nutes?  Temps?  RH?  Etc, etc.        

I think that you are going to find that a space 40 cm x 40 cm is not nearly large enough either, even for 2 small autos like Lowryders.  I am guessing that you are wanting to keep this stealth, but overcrowded plants will not produce well.  Any possibility of making or find a space a bit larger?


----------



## k420 (Apr 7, 2016)

Okay well I have 2 54 m3/h fans, ofcourse one going inward, one outward.

The space is 40x40x125, with a roof that can be raised of 38cm2. Fits nice and clean so can really enclose the light in there with the roof.

Plants are planted in regular "seed and cutting" ground from the garden store. water is regular tap water. Light is 6x 23W 2700K CFL, each giving 1570 lumens. Tbh I think the photo showing the plant actually looking really good imo. This is my first grow ever but as far as I can see looks great?

Last 2 pics are from the first post I was worried about and the same one 1 day later (now) Look at the leaf development, they're doing just fine 

View attachment IMG_20160407_185900912_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160407_185940617.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160407_185933028.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160406_193334855.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160407_191310637.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 7, 2016)

You need to find some different bulbs that use 6400-6500K for vegetative growth. That 3000k light is good for cloning and is good for flowering.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2016)

You may not want any advice, but if those were mine I would transplant them into solo cups and bury the stem. Your soil doesn't look like soil to me. What is it? Also it is hard to water correctly in big pots with tiny plants.
As soon as you can get some better lights, T5 would be my suggestion.  Green mojo... I wish you the best.


----------



## k420 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> You need to find some different bulbs that use 6400-6500K for vegetative growth. That 3000k light is good for cloning and is good for flowering.



I know, but since Lowryder F1s are an autoflowering species I decided to use 2700k light.



Rosebud said:


> You may not want any advice, but if those were mine I would transplant them into solo cups and bury the stem. Your soil doesn't look like soil to me. What is it? Also it is hard to water correctly in big pots with tiny plants.
> As soon as you can get some better lights, T5 would be my suggestion. Green mojo... I wish you the best.



The soil is ground from a gardening centre for seeds and stems, I planted the seeds in there about 1cm deep, all 5 came out at around the same time after 3 days. Plants don't show signs of nutrient deficiency, ground is prefed with nutrients, and about the stem burying, I still have a little room for adding ground. Reason why I dont have the fifth plant anymore is because it was way too tall and I decided to cut the stem in 2 and just plant it lower which obviously killed the plant. On the positive side I now know never to do that again.

Today the plants also started getting a little THC smell so I think they're actually doing great. 

They came above ground on 23-03, been in the growcase for 5 days now, since those 5 days they gained like 10 leaves. Before those 5 days they were behind a window in my room with really cloudy weather.

I'm also going to try to give them rainwater which supposedly is better PH wise but as of now they're doing great. Or maybe destilled water (?)


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 8, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> You may not want any advice, but if those were mine I would transplant them into solo cups and bury the stem. Your soil doesn't look like soil to me. What is it? Also it is hard to water correctly in big pots with tiny plants.
> As soon as you can get some better lights, T5 would be my suggestion. Green mojo... I wish you the best.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## k420 (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking much better already last left one has bit of lightburn so moved lights up a bit. Leaves Are still hanging so No water for few days. 

View attachment IMG-20160410-WA0000.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2016)

You could not possibly have light burn with the lights you have.  It is something else.  You can run those lights an inch or so away from the canopy and not burn them.  Part of the reason that your plants are as small as they are is becauhey did not have enough light.  I really really recommend moving the lights back really close to the plants.  Anbd then as mentioned before, they need to be transplanted.  I suspect ;that the reason the plants are looking overwateredhat the soil has poor drainage properties.  It is dense and does not have anything like perlite to loosen it nd allow it to drain properly.  Rosebud has given you very good suggestions.  Every day that your autos do not have optimum conditions causes a loss in yield.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

As rosebud said you can for now put can bury the stem, in the future like this it will be annoying. Bury the stem and it will all root.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

Now i'm not understanding the exact role of perlite actually:/


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2016)

Better listen my friend are you will not have a Harvest to worry about.  You need 6500k bulbs to vegg your babies,,and as everyone has said already,,transplant and bury the stem,,move the lights down a couple inches from the canopy. Everybody that had answered your post has many many grows under their belts,,believe me.
You continue your grow like your doing and it will have been for nothing. We have all made mistakes in our grows,,,thats why we know whats going to happen if you dont listen to these fine ppl.
And by the way,,if those are Autos,,,you better hurry,,you are wasting valuable time. They flower quickly.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 10, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> Now i'm not understanding the exact role of perlite actually:/


 Pearlite breaks up the integrity of the soil/medium so that it is not able to compact onto itself while wet. All natural mediums that are more dense like "black earth" tend to stratify over time as water passes through, unsettles the particles, and then resettles it into layers that compact tighter. The pearlite has a unique property in that it doesn't wash down or float up out of the soil, but it breaks up layering process when there is enough present. I always recommend 25% pearlite unless you have a lot of sphagnum or peat as those are slow to compress as well.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 10, 2016)

like every one has said you should repot and burry stems close to where leaves start.i would also have a fan on low,a good distance away from plants,but blowing directly on the plants.enough wind to where plants are moving a little,will help strengthen stems.(this is after you re pot them).


----------



## SHOT (Apr 11, 2016)

Hushpuppy thank you for your reply, i will use perlite in my second grow


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 11, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> Hushpuppy thank you for your reply, i will use perlite in my second grow


 
i have a 8 by 12 foot area about 10 feet off my back porch. my first outdoor grow i grew there (5 -7 years ago.) the ONLY additive that could still be in that soil is PERLITE. that grass(lawn) is 6 to 8 inches long. the most dense, dark green patch of lawn weve ever had. anyone know why perlite is not ever used in new lawns??


----------



## k420 (Apr 12, 2016)

okay, today is 12-4. what are your opinions on my plants today? what to do to make them thrive better. i will listen.

THE PLANT ON PIC NUMBER 2 HAS BEEN AGAINST A LIGHT FOR ABOUT A DAY. That's why the burn spots are there. Since they have been all 4 planted in exactly the same soil and only this plant has the burning on it this is not a case of nutrient deficiency.

EDIT2:

Went to garden store, got a blooming plant mix. Contained 7-5-7 NPK ratio if you mix it with 10ml per 1l water. Mixed 15ml with 0,5l water. Should make 21-15-21 NPK ratio. Watered them a little bit of that. See if that helps them out. 

View attachment IMG_20160412_114534523.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160412_114556273.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160412_114618385.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160412_114623852.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2016)

I am betting you way over nuted them and they will turn very dark green and then not make it. I hope i am wrong. You need to ask us before you do stuff.


----------



## zem (Apr 12, 2016)

triple concentration is most probably over feeding. What type of fert did you get? brand? what is it labelled for? flowers? lawn veggies? everyone can make a plant grow more or less, but it needs just a little bit more to make a plant produce, good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2016)

You cannot feed little baby plants like that!  I would flush them as soon as possible and hope they make it.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 12, 2016)

k420 said:


> okay, today is 12-4. what are your opinions on my plants today? what to do to make them thrive better. i will listen.
> 
> THE PLANT ON PIC NUMBER 2 HAS BEEN AGAINST A LIGHT FOR ABOUT A DAY. That's why the burn spots are there. Since they have been all 4 planted in exactly the same soil and only this plant has the burning on it this is not a case of nutrient deficiency.
> 
> ...


 
u have  been given excellent advice. reread it a few more times. u need nitrogen while in veg, thats the first # (15-0-0). in flower (lights set for 12/12), u need the 2nd  two #s,. (0 -15-15).


----------



## k420 (Apr 13, 2016)

They look much better after feeding nutrients already today. Stems are also getting way thicker. 

View attachment IMG_20160413_104048225.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160413_104054950.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160413_104100959.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160413_104129678.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160413_104458251.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't think so, hope I am wrong. They are beginning to burn.


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I don't think so, hope I am wrong. They are beginning to burn.


I think that you are right, they are burning, look at all that smoke :laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2016)

I am smoking are you zem?


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I am smoking are you zem?



sure i'll toke one last before bed


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2016)

Good night zem!

k420 good luck to you. I am glad you are here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I don't think so, hope I am wrong. They are beginning to burn.



Rosebud is right--they are beginning to burn.  See the burnt crispy leaf tips?  This is not good.  I would flush them very well and get into some good soil.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 17, 2016)

if you dont flush quick you going to lose them.if you dont know what we mean by flushing them,it means putting ph'ed water with no nutrients through the soil.by doing this you will take most of the extra nutes out of the soil,hopefully stopping the nute burn(burnt edges).looks like you have small pots,id still go 2 gallons of water per pot just to be safe.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 17, 2016)

dude, you should take some advice from these people.they probably have 50 or 60 years experience(combined). it would be better than learning the hard way,and cheaper than having to buy seeds again.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 17, 2016)

I couldn't have made it to harvest my first grow without a select few people here.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 17, 2016)

Sam hereeeeeee!!! Without them, my plants should be now in the trash bin lol.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 20, 2016)

hows the grow doing?wasnt trying to push you away.we were trying to help you out dude


----------

